# FS: 15 gallon tank/stand, T5HO GLO light, Eheim 2213



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

*I have my last tank set-up for sale that includes the following:*

1 - *Standard 15 gallon tank with black pine stand*. $50

Lighting:
1 - *24W Hagen GLO T5HO* with a Geismann 6000K Midday bulb and *TEK light suspension kit* $65

CO2: SOLD
1 - *10lb steel tank* (hydro-tested and filled Nov 5, 2014) SOLD
1 - *Milwaukee 957 CO2 Regulator* with bubble counter SOLD

Filtration:
1 - *Eheim 2213 with stock intake/output* $65

Substrate:
1 - *9L bag used ADA Amazonia* SOLD

Miscellaneous:
Blue/Black background
Mag-Float algae scraper
Dymax digital thermometer

*All of these items were purchased new.*

*PM me if interested.
For P/U preferably.
Serious enquiries only please.
All items in excellent working order and clean and ready to go.
*

Thank You for looking.

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up...... !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Part-out pricing added.......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

CO2 tank sold and Eheim with lily pipes pending P/U. Regulator, light, ADA and tank/stand still available.


----------



## ngp (Feb 24, 2013)

Did the eheim go?


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

I still have the 2213 as I had someone flake out on it.

Respectfully,

Stuart


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping this up !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Regulator pending P/U !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Tank/Stand, Light, ADA, Eheim filter still available. Make me an offer......


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Regulator is sold !


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Bumping it up.....


----------



## CRS Fan (Apr 21, 2010)

Eheim 2213, tank/stand, light still available....


----------

